# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظر درباره دانشگاه صنعتی شاهرود

## mo22mo

با سلام
ممکنه دوستانی که در شاهرود درس میخونن، در دانشگاه صنعتی
جواب بدن؟
بـــــــــــــنده از بدشانسی، شاهرود قبول شدم
با رتبه من سال پیش امیرکبیر دریا قبول شدن اما امسال نشد که بشه!
به هرحال؛
ممکنه درباره سواالات زیر پاسخ بدید؟
وضعیت شهر؟
وضعیت دانشگاه؟
وضعیت خوابگاه؟ از نظر اتاق و غذا خوبه ؟ اینترنت اش چطوریه ( این برام خیلی اهمیت داره!)؟ برای درس خوندن محیط آرومی داره ( این هم همچنین برای مهمه!)؟ حمام و .. چطور؟
لطفاادمین های عزیز تاپیک رو تا گرفتن نتیجه مدنظرم نبندن!
و منو به این و اون تاپیک نفرستن!!
برام مهمه؛ یک شنبه برای ثبت نام باید برم!
طبق گفته سنجش

----------


## mo22mo

این همه کاربر آنلاین
 هیچکی شاهرود درس نخونده؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> با سلام
> ممکنه دوستانی که در شاهرود درس میخونن، در دانشگاه صنعتی
> جواب بدن؟
> بـــــــــــــنده از بدشانسی، شاهرود قبول شدم
> با رتبه من سال پیش امیرکبیر دریا قبول شدن اما امسال نشد که بشه!
> به هرحال؛
> ممکنه درباره سواالات زیر پاسخ بدید؟
> وضعیت شهر؟
> وضعیت دانشگاه؟
> ...


صنعتی شاهرود یا شاهرود؟
من شاهرود مکانیک اوردم اما صنعتی نداشت

----------


## mo22mo

> صنعتی شاهرود یا شاهرود؟
> من شاهرود مکانیک اوردم اما صنعتی نداشت


شاهرود معمولی.. لطفا جواب بدید!

----------


## mo22mo

هیچکی نیست برای کمک؟
نگران شدم درباره دانشگاه ش!

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان که شاهرود قبول شدن هیچ اطلاعیه ای روی سایت نیست  واسه ثبت نام
کی باید واسه ثبت نام اقدام کرد کسی میدونه؟

----------

